
Migrate from GitHub to Bitbucket - mansilladev
http://befused.com/git/github-bitbucket-move
======
mansilladev
Another swell guide to migrating (and reasons why):
[https://www.topdraw.com/blog/moving-from-github-to-
bitbucket...](https://www.topdraw.com/blog/moving-from-github-to-bitbucket-
why-and-how/)

~~~
jredmond
The Bitbucket pricing on that page is outdated - the updated version is
[https://bitbucket.org/product/pricing?tab=cloud](https://bitbucket.org/product/pricing?tab=cloud)
.

~~~
mansilladev
Actually, this is directly from the Bitbucket docs:

"Import a repository from GitHub or GitLab" \-
[https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/import-a-
reposito...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/bitbucket/import-a-repository-
from-github-or-gitlab-951409524.html)

------
parvenu74
Is there a comprehensive list of "alternatives to GitHub" out there? Of
course, source control hosting is only one part; who has features for process,
project management, issue tracking, etc that truly rivals what GitHub has?

------
a_lifters_life
This was exactly what I needed today. Thanks

